# мерч



## Sasha Ivanov

Вроде бы все говорят как Керчь, но не будет ли правильней, по законам заимствования, говорить через ё? мёрч?


----------



## Maroseika

Мерч - товар с символикой, обычно предмет одежды (в словарях пока отсутствует).

Что касается вашего вопроса, то никаких правил заимствования не существует, слова приходят в живой язык в том виде, который кажется наиболее удобным его носителям. Если слово используется в разных вариантах, словари со временем зафиксируют наиболее распространенную форму или несколько форм. Но пока с жанным словом этого не произошло, понятия правильно/неправильно к нему неприменимо.


----------



## Nikined

Maroseika said:


> Мерч - товар с символикой, обычно предмет одежды


Атрибутика, если по-русски.

"ё" в русском имеет "пониженный" статус, часто заменяется на "е", поэтому говорят "мерч"


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, говорят "мерч" просто потому, что так удобнее, и не стремятся придать этому слову какой бы то ни было "статус" (при всей сомнительности обладания какой-либо буквой особым "статусом").


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

Есть установленные нормы заимствования, иначе бы воцарился хаос, филологи приводят новоприбывшие слова к нормам русского языка в соответствии с подобными словами, уже пришедшими ранее, по аналогии.
К примеру, такие слова как компьютер, мэр, септум, терция, в начале своего пути рекомендованы произноситься в соответствии с оригинальным произношением. То есть через "э". Лишь спустя время, после того как слово "обкатается" среди населения, выбранное людьми произношение признается допустимой нормой. Но! Если слово ново - то, пожалуйста, извольте, пока-что произносить его со звучанием оригинала.
Для слова merchandise, merch (for short), оригинальное звучание как и в слове surfing, то есть сёрфинг, но мы все привыкли, что неграмотному человеку не докажешь, что это он просто неправильно прочитал изначально, и что просто исторически не ставятся точечки над Ё, а так то "серфинг" - неверно, ах, неверно. Но, уже в словарях с пометой "допустимо". Есть ранее пришедшее и обкатавшееся слово мерчендайзер, обывателями произносится через "е". Но, "мерч" то недавно вошел в русский язык, в связи с соцсетями. На первых порах, хотя бы, стоило бы произносить как оригинал.


----------



## Maroseika

Sasha Ivanov said:


> Есть установленные нормы заимствования


Не могли бы вы уточнить, кем конкретно они установлены и в каком словаре или справочнике можно с ними ознакомиться?


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

А вы не читали "Курс русского языка. Русский язык и культура общения". Взгляните на досуге. Занятная книжица.


----------



## Maroseika

Sasha Ivanov said:


> А вы не читали "Курс русского языка. Русский язык и культура общения". Взгляните на досуге. Занятная книжица.


Спасибо.
Однако никакими словарями и справочниками правила заимствования не установлены, в живом языке это происходит стихийно.


----------



## Nikined

Maroseika said:


> Я думаю, говорят "мерч" просто потому, что так удобнее, и не стремятся придать этому слову какой бы то ни было "статус" (при всей сомнительности обладания какой-либо буквой особым "статусом").


И чем же так удобнее в фонетическом плане "мерч" "мёрча"? По-моему, рту без разницы, [ ьо] произнести, или [ ье].
А особый "статус" буквы "ё" - вроде бы общеизвестный факт, она постоянно игнорируется в письме и, как следствие, зачастую и в фонетике (например, свёкла-свекла́)



Sasha Ivanov said:


> К примеру, такие слова как компьютер, мэр, септум, терция, в начале своего пути рекомендованы произноситься в соответствии с оригинальным произношением. То есть через "э".


Английский звук "е" не является аналогом нашего "э", он, скорее, нечто среднее между "е" и "э". "Компьютер" «правильно» рекомендовано произносить как раз через "е", по словам преподаватеей.
Выдвину также предположение, что, в отличие от вышеперечисленных, "мерч" приходит в наш язык с "низов", это новояз, норм для него нет, а массу не особо заботит правильное произношение


----------



## Maroseika

Nikined said:


> И чем же так удобнее в фонетическом плане "мерч" "мёрча"?


Просто по факту: раз так говорит большинство, значит по каким-то причинам так удобнее. Если все-таки искать причину, можно, например, вспомнить, что "мерчендайзер" и  "мерчендайзинг" тоже обычно произносятся через "е" - и потому, что так, видимо,  удобнее, и потому, что ударение падает не на первый слог. "Мерч" не могло не испытать влияния этих слов, появившихся в языке намного раньше.



> А особый "статус" буквы "ё" - вроде бы общеизвестный факт, она постоянно игнорируется в письме и, как следствие, зачастую и в фонетике (например, свёкла-свекла́)


Боюсь, что связи между не обозначением ё на письме и ее "пониженным" статусом я не вижу. Произносить ее в нужных местах ничто не мешает.


----------



## Rosett

В целом, «мерч» разговорной речи более всего напоминает«смерч» (или даже «мерс»), а в этих словах никакого «ё» быть не может.


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

Лично для меня, человек, говорящий "мерч", "мерчендайзинг" через "е", является стоящим в той же самой луже, что и человек, говорящий "серф". Никакой разницы. В куче с теми, кто говорит "террор, септум, шимпанзе, компьютер" - через "е". Никакой разницы. Низкопробно.


----------



## Maroseika

Sasha Ivanov said:


> Лично для меня, человек, говорящий "мерч", "мерчендайзинг" через "е", является стоящим в той же самой луже, что и человек, говорящий "серф". Никакой разницы. В куче с теми, кто говорит "террор, септум, шимпанзе, компьютер" - через "е". Никакой разницы. Низкопробно.


Хотел бы заметить, что на этом форуме мы обсуждаем не личные языковые пристрастия, не нуждающиеся ни в обосновании, ни в доказательствах, а общераспространенный язык, то есть язык, употребляемый большинством его носителей. Именно это интересует обычно изучающих русский язык.


----------



## Vovan

"Мерчендайзер" проще произнести, чем "мёрчендайзер" ("ё" не редуцируемо, в отличие от "е"), между тем "мерч" - просто сокращение от "мерчендайз(инг)". Поэтому, на мой взгляд, и "мерч".


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

И то верно. Зачем языки ломать. Станем говорить "серфингист" через "е", чтобы можно было быстро проговорить "срфнгыст", средуцировать. А потом и доску назвать "серфом".


----------



## Vovan

Sasha Ivanov said:


> Но, "мерч" то недавно вошел в русский язык, в связи с соцсетями.


Я слышал "мерч" (через "е") от участниц группы "t.A.T.u." еще в 00-е, на пике их популярности (в т. ч. на Западе). Из этого их телеинтервью я и узнал о существовании этого слова.


----------



## Vovan

_Магазин был открыт в феврале 2008 года.  За эти несколько лет мы выросли из маленького магазина до самого популярного ресурса,  посвящённого мерчу,  в Рунете. __(Ссылка.)_​Видим, что сами специалисты, по-видимому, и говорят "мерч" (см. рядом слово "посвященному" через "ё").


----------



## Nikined

Maroseika said:


> Просто по факту: раз так говорит большинство, значит по каким-то причинам так удобнее.


Боюсь, это просто подгон решения под ответ.


Maroseika said:


> Если все-таки искать причину, можно, например, вспомнить, что "мерчендайзер" и "мерчендайзинг" тоже обычно произносятся через "е" - и потому, что так, видимо, удобнее, и потому, что ударение падает не на первый слог. "Мерч" не могло не испытать влияния этих слов, появившихся в языке намного раньше


Как вы сами заметили, иностранные слова приходят в язык стихийно, и такой вопрос как происхождение носителей при этом волнует мало. Слова "экстрим" и "экстремально", например, являются родственными, но это ничуть не мешает нам писать их по-разному, без оглядки друг на друга. Ну и ниже про очередную особенность "ё" с редуцированием написали.



Maroseika said:


> Боюсь, что связи между не обозначением ё на письме и ее "пониженным" статусом я не вижу


В этом и заключается ее статус, что ее игнорируют на письме, а бывает, и в произношении. Возможно, я как-то неудачно это сформулировал, но сути это ведь не меняет. В данном случае возможна такая цепочка: человек игнорирует ё на письме - человек пишет мерч через е - люди, не знакомые с английским, читают мерч через е
В заимствованиях "ё" тоже постоянно игнорируется. Kurt - это Курт, Murray - это Мюррей, хотя фонетически там должно быть "ё". Всё перекликается.


----------



## Rosett

Sasha Ivanov said:


> Лично для меня, человек, говорящий "мерч", "мерчендайзинг" через "е", является стоящим в той же самой луже, что и человек, говорящий "серф". Никакой разницы. В куче с теми, кто говорит "террор, септум, шимпанзе, компьютер" - через "е". Никакой разницы. Низкопробно.


Вы можете сравнить вышесказанное с примером «афера/афёра», в котором французское « ai » сначала при заимствовании стало «е» , потом «ё», а сейчас, вроде, снова рекомендуется «е», но народ по-прежнему твердит привычное «ё», потому что так удобнее, несмотря на проверочное слово «аферист».


----------



## Vovan

Еще данные: Ксения Собчак в своих программах на Youtube говорит "мерч" (через "е").
См., например, ролик на ее канале от 2 октября, время 23-33.


----------



## nizzebro

Nikined said:


> И чем же так удобнее в фонетическом плане "мерч" "мёрча"? По-моему, рту без разницы, [ ьо] произнести, или [ ье].


Однако почему-то я не могу вспомнить односложных слов, где ё завершается кластером согласных. Видимо, такая последовательность всё-таки энергетически затратна - после округления губ произнести двойную согласную и сделать остановку.


Nikined said:


> иностранные слова приходят в язык стихийно, и такой вопрос как происхождение носителей при этом волнует мало. Слова "экстрим" и "экстремально", например, являются родственными, но это ничуть не мешает нам писать их по-разному, без оглядки друг на друга.


Мне сдаётся, "экстремальный" пришёл как книжное слово через научное сообщество из латыни, а "экстрим" - под влиянием современного поклонения английскому как статусному языку.


----------



## Rosett

Сейчас в русский язык начинает залезать подобным образом слово «сёрч». Весьма вероятно, что его букву «ё» ожидает такая же судьба.


----------



## Nikined

nizzebro said:


> Однако почему-то я не могу вспомнить односложных слов, где ё завершается кластером согласных. Видимо, такая последовательность всё-таки энергетически затратна - после округления губ произнести двойную согласную и сделать остановку.


Может, потому что "ё" в принципе реже встречается в языке? Или, возможно, "односложных слов с кластером согласных" и с буквой "е" вы много не вспомните? Губы особо округлять для "ё" не нужно, движение достаточно лёгкое получается


----------

